# Stainless steel cleaner



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a stainless cleaner product other than Tableau which BB sell? BB are out of stock and so are all other Tableau stockists - in the Midlands at least - and have been for some time. I'll get some Tableau when I can but need something now. Tableau is specifically for polished stainless, so that's what I'm looking for.

Any comments welcome, positive or negative.

Thanks,

Tony.

P.S. How do you turn off the predictive word suggester? It's an absolute pain!









(It just tried to put in 'annoying' when I typed 'an'. Very apt.)


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

teejay41 said:


> How do you turn off the predictive word suggester? It's an absolute pain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just realised the predictive is an iPad thing so I'll ditch it myself.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm all ears for good alternative suggestions. Someone recently posted that there was a shop somewhere that still had some if you do a search. I looked at what Tableau are selling and it seems that they've replaced the stainless foam with something that's not marketed specifically for stainless but nonetheless is recommended for use thereon. IIRC it's called Multisurface or something.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I'm all ears for good alternative suggestions. Someone recently posted that there was a shop somewhere that still had some if you do a search. I looked at what Tableau are selling and it seems that they've replaced the stainless foam with something that's not marketed specifically for stainless but nonetheless is recommended for use thereon. IIRC it's called Multisurface or something.


This is where I buy it from

http://www.mortensofilkley.co.uk/singleitemNoVar.asp/catid/385/itmid/6263/z/Tableau%2DStainless%2DSteel%2DCleaning%2DMousse


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

teejay41 said:


> Can anyone recommend a stainless cleaner product other than Tableau which BB sell? BB are out of stock and so are all other Tableau stockists - in the Midlands at least - and have been for some time. I'll get some Tableau when I can but need something now. Tableau is specifically for polished stainless, so that's what I'm looking for.
> 
> Any comments welcome, positive or negative.
> 
> ...


 Tony - I'm sure that you will see it but thought I'd send a signal out and point you in the direction of Mortons of Ilkley - link above in my reply to hotmetal.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That was what I was remembering, thanks Phil.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

My thanks to all who replied so promptly. I've now ordered on-line from Mortens of Ilkley and it went through OK so presumably they have stock. Don't know how long their stock will last though since this thread and its replies, especially if Tableau are dropping it from their range.

Tony.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

teejay41 said:


> My thanks to all who replied so promptly. I've now ordered on-line from Mortens of Ilkley and it went through OK so presumably they have stock. Don't know how long their stock will last though since this thread and its replies, especially if Tableau are dropping it from their range.
> 
> Tony.


Mmm, perhaps I should panic buy some.


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

This stuff is pretty good

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/23465/Steel-Guard-Steel-Guard-Intensive?productId=23465&productName=Steel%20Guard%C2%AE%20Steel%20Guard%20Intensive


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sharkie said:


> This stuff is pretty good
> 
> http://www.lakeland.co.uk/23465/Steel-Guard-Steel-Guard-Intensive?productId=23465&productName=Steel%20Guard%C2%AE%20Steel%20Guard%20Intensive


Is it abrasive though?


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

No it is a liquid spray


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Lakeland are currently offering Steel Guard  Clean & Shine Dup for half price (£4.99) when purchased with Steel Guard  Intensive.

Might be a good shout if you have a Lakeland store nearby.

Bit of info on each.

Steel Guard  Intensive

Revitalise stainless steel with this effective formula which cleans, polishes and revives, removing stubborn stains, hard water deposits and discolouration to bring surfaces back to their original shine. 250ml £3.99

Steel Guard  Clean & Shine Duo

With one to remove dirt and the other for the smear-free shine, these lint-free cloths bring out the best in your Steel Guard Intensive. Machine washable. 40cm sq. £4.99


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Cheers all, I was just going to start a thread about this.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

My Dutch girlfriend want to know how much you get for £4.30? When I said that it was cheaper than I expected she pointed out 'not if its only one use'


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Steam, microfibre cloth and elbow grease.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mr O said:


> My Dutch girlfriend want to know how much you get for £4.30? When I said that it was cheaper than I expected she pointed out 'not if its only one use'


250ml

Should hope that amount is sufficient for more than one use! 

Wait until you tell your gf the £2.99 shipping cost!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> 250ml
> 
> Should hope that amount is sufficient for more than one use!
> 
> Wait until you tell your gf the £2.99 shipping cost!


She might have a breakdown, for the Dutch are know for being rather umm... Tight in their ways


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Just received a can of the mousse from Morton's. Very quick delivery and no problems.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sharkie said:


> No it is a liquid spray


It's what the liquid contains though - but it should state on the label if it contains abrasives. We use 'Astonish', which is a liquid, on the sinks but that clearly states that 'The product contains abrasives, which may scratch delicate surfaces.' If in doubt Scotford called it right - although I find stainless or glass specific e-cloths more effective than a generic microfibre cloth.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's really annoying that Tableau are dropping it from their range....when I first found it (and told BB) more than 10 years ago, I had never found anything so effective and safe for highly polished stainless surfaces and it helped prevent them getting mucky so rapidly again. I have been looking for something as good and not found it yet.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

In view of that Dave, I'm very glad I managed to get a can. I'll be very frugal with it!


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> It's what the liquid contains though - but it should state on the label if it contains abrasives. We use 'Astonish', which is a liquid, on the sinks but that clearly states that 'The product contains abrasives, which may scratch delicate surfaces.' If in doubt Scotford called it right - although I find stainless or glass specific e-cloths more effective than a generic microfibre cloth.


Label states ( steel guard is a safe non-scratch solution for cleaning and polishing most stainless steel surfaces, it has been specifically formulated to give a protective film against smears,water marks and fingerprints )


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

We've got a big maytag fridge which is stainless steel, bin to match and clean them with WD40 to good effect.

Seems its recommended by quite a few sources

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=cleaning+stainless+steel+with+wd40&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=91dYVYK1OJKf7ga10IPoAQ

Caveat. You dont necessarily need to use such a copious amount you leave the appliance you are cleaning dripping with WD40, thats up to the individual


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> We've got a big maytag fridge which is stainless steel, bin to match and clean them with WD40 to good effect.
> 
> Seems its recommended by quite a few sources
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=cleaning+stainless+steel+with+wd40&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=91dYVYK1OJKf7ga10IPoAQ


Can you imagine trying to get a review machine carried back to it's box and repacked after spraying it with WD40


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sharkie said:


> Label states ( steel guard is a safe non-scratch solution for cleaning and polishing most stainless steel surfaces, it has been specifically formulated to give a protective film against smears,water marks and fingerprints )


That will work then - as by the sound of it should WD40



> *Jumbo Ratty* We've got a big maytag fridge which is stainless steel, bin to match and clean them with WD40 to good effect.


And WD40 is freely available in Poundland for the modest price of a.....


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Cape Cod cloths

If you want your machine to resemble a mirror rather than just 'clean' these are what you need!!!

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/1978/Cape-Cod-Metal-Polishing-Cloths?gclid=COqT2b69yMUCFVMatAodBDoAIg&src=gpcle&s_kwcid=AL!49!3!53147951051!e!!g!!cape%20cod%20cloths&[email protected]:20150517093843:s


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Finally got round to ordering some tab from mortons


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

mrsimba said:


> Cape Cod cloths
> 
> If you want your machine to resemble a mirror rather than just 'clean' these are what you need!!!
> 
> http://www.lakeland.co.uk/1978/Cape-Cod-Metal-Polishing-Cloths?gclid=COqT2b69yMUCFVMatAodBDoAIg&src=gpcle&s_kwcid=AL!49!3!53147951051!e!!g!!cape%20cod%20cloths&[email protected]:20150517093843:s


Cape cod is abrasive, it will mark mirror finished stainless.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr O said:


> Finally got round to ordering some tab from mortons


Just tealised that this must be now out of stock. No money taken, no delivery


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr O said:


> Just realised that this must be now out of stock. No money taken, no delivery


I'm not surprised it's run out... Mortens were about the last place in the country to have stock, and as it appears to have been discontinued by Tableau, there was a run on it from CFUK members. Bella Barista have been showing zero stock for months now, and I would doubt they'll get any more.

It seems, worse luck, there's no alternative quite as worthy as Tableau's product. I was lucky enough to buy from Mortens several weeks ago, and can confirm it's brilliant.

It might be worth contacting Tableau direct.

Tony.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

teejay41 said:


> It seems, worse luck, there's no alternative quite as worthy as Tableau's product. I was lucky enough to buy from Mortens several weeks ago, and can confirm it's brilliant.
> 
> It might be worth contacting Tableau direct.
> 
> Tony.


I already wrote to them complaining about them discontinuing the product, about 1 year ago.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Cape cod is abrasive, it will mark mirror finished stainless.


If you rub with the Cape Cod cloth then yes, the cloth itself is quite abrasive - but that will remove very minor swirl marks already on the metal if needed first - in years of detailing engine bays to 'show' standard I've never found anything better than Cape Cod, but I use the Cape Cod cloth to very lightly apply the impregnated solution to the metal then very lightly buff with a fine microfibre or lint cloth but I'm talking almost no pressure at all with a cloth you'd clean optical lenses with!

This will give you a perfect mirror finish on stainless steel









The Cape Cod cloths are also the cloths recommended by many on watch forums such as the Rolex owners forum, (though obviously not for brushed steel finishes) these guys are ubber 'OCD' critical, lupes out at 25x magnification!!! if their watch cases were getting marked by Cape Cod cloths they would be going mental!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

any translators from Czech

http://www.peceodomov.cz/tableau-home-care/tableau-stainless-steel-cleaner-.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

is this any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tableau-METAL-CLEANING-GEL-250ml-/161014432509


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and another

http://www.wilko.com/kitchen-cleaners/wilko-cleaner-stainless-steel-clear-750-ml/invt/0333344


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

mrsimba said:


> If you rub with the Cape Cod cloth then yes, the cloth itself is quite abrasive - but that will remove very minor swirl marks already on the metal if needed first - in years of detailing engine bays to 'show' standard I've never found anything better than Cape Cod, but I use the Cape Cod cloth to very lightly apply the impregnated solution to the metal then very lightly buff with a fine microfibre or lint cloth but I'm talking almost no pressure at all with a cloth you'd clean optical lenses with!
> 
> This will give you a perfect mirror finish on stainless steel
> 
> ...


In my experience using a cape cod cloth on mirrored stainless (including the compound within it), it will never get to a perfect mirror. I experimented with a range of polishes like cape cod, mothers mag (another one recommended on watch forums), wenol, and they all leave marks visible under direct light.

Unless you are trying to remove marks that are on your mirror finish already that a regular, completely non-abrasive cleaner cannot remove then I wouldn't go near cape cod or any other abrasive.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Dylan said:


> In my experience using a cape cod cloth on mirrored stainless (including the compound within it), it will never get to a perfect mirror. I experimented with a range of polishes like cape cod, mothers mag (another one recommended on watch forums), wenol, and they all leave marks visible under direct light.
> 
> Unless you are trying to remove marks that are on your mirror finish already that a regular, completely non-abrasive cleaner cannot remove then I wouldn't go near cape cod or any other abrasive.


To be honest when I got the R58 straight out of the box it did not look that good it took a lot of effort with the cloths to get it to that finish! so yep an mild abrasive action was defiantly needed!!!

But as said I still use the compound within the cloths for maintenance, I find that the microfibre cloths you use are as important as the cleaner, some cloths are more abrasive than anything you'll use out of a bottle and then go and wash them the wrong way and they'll mark the finish as soon as you next use them!

I think though what you & I consider 'mirror' would be different to many others! I actually have non-bio liquids just used only to wash polishing cloths and then am very fussy on which cloths I will use and then as soon as I buy the cloths I cut the edging off all the way round so the stitching cannot marr the finish whilst using... sad? definintly! but as said after years of detailing various metal engine parts its kinda a hobby in itself now!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Blimey you take that to a whole nother level! The R58 is not quite 'mirror' as you rightly point out. I think though that this was intentional due to the difficulty in keeping true mirror polished steel looking good. I just keep mine clean with a slightly damp e-cloth or similar microfibre and don't mind that it's slightly 'hazy' in lustre. I meant to get some Tableau after DavecUK recommended it when I got the machine but I missed the boat. Might try CamV6 idea of window cleaning spray but I'd want to know pH first ideally.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

What is considered a 'mirror' was the cause of a lot of confusion. The mirror finish on my coffee machine from the factory is impeccable. You could not find a scratch or dull area under a direct light if you tried.

After experimenting with many abrasive polishes to restore a coffee machine, including cape cod, I found that they all left scratches, some finer than others. It was a mirror in the sense of the word, but scratches could be seen in the wrong light. Professional polishing compound does a much better job than cape cod in reducing an already scratched surface, but I have not come across a compound yet that is able to achieve the same finish you get from the factory. Which is the grand scheme of things is unsurprising.

Edit: just read hotmetals post and if you are creating a mirror on a machine that did not have one from the factory then fair enough! Some machines come with an already perfect finish, which as Hotmetal says is hard to maintain.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

mrsimba said:


> as soon as I buy the cloths I cut the edging off all the way round so the stitching cannot marr the finish whilst using


I was really surprised on a couple of occasions when the stitching/folded edge on a microfibre and a tea towel left superficial scratches on a plastic surface. Since then always make sure the edges are folded in on themselves and so they don't come into contact with item that I am wiping. Cutting off the edge will certainly ensure that!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> I was really surprised on a couple of occasions when the stitching/folded edge on a microfibre and a tea towel left superficial scratches on a plastic surface. Since then always make sure the edges are folded in on themselves and so they don't come into contact with item that I am wiping. Cutting off the edge will certainly ensure that!


And this is exactly the thing, you can have the best non-abrasive cleaner in the world but if the cloth used is abrasive or just used too hard your going to get marks & swirls!

Even the best cloth with the best cleaner if you don't blow the dust thats settled onto the metal off first that will cause scratches! all very OCD but getting & keeping a mirror finish is!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Many clothes and cleaning cloths are stitched with a "nylon" type thread, they can and do stick in and scratch in clothes and I am sure the "ends" would scratch mirror finish stainless.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@El carajillo

Never thought of that before but now come to think of it, you are most likely correct and this would explain I think why I have ended up with superficial scratch marks in plastic containers while wiping them dry and trying to avoid the dried white water marks that you otherwise often end up with.


----------

